# ...courier-authlib can't find libauthmysql [solved|dropped]

## fidel

Again I'm stuck with an issue about courier. I did an emerge -uD world, now I can't login to courier-imap anymore. I rebuilt courier-authlib, no difference. I checked for mysql useflag (just for the heck of it, I now I have this useflag in my overall world profile, in make.conf).

So,

```
# emerge -pv courier-authlib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap mysql pam -debug -postgres" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I get this error:

```
Feb  8 19:09:31 [authdaemond] stopping authdaemond children

Feb  8 19:09:31 [authdaemond] modules="authmysql", daemons=5

Feb  8 19:09:31 [authdaemond] Installing libauthmysql

Feb  8 19:09:31 [authdaemond] libauthmysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

I just don't know why! Courier-authlib has been built with the useflag mysql and still libauthmysql cannot be found.... Actually, it doesn't exist!... 

```
# locate libauthmysql
```

nothing!..

Any idea?..

Thanks for any help!!!Last edited by fidel on Thu Feb 08, 2007 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dan

http://www.courier-mta.org/authlib/README.authdebug.html

----------

## fidel

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   .. . argh! sorry! I need authvchkpw.. sorry!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

